# 2008 Eos trim changes



## GTIR6 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Eos Turbo* 
2.0L, 200hp, 4 cylinder Turbo 6-speed Manual
DSG 6-speed Automatic Tiptronic
*Eos Komfort* 
2.0L, 200hp, 4 cylinder Turbo 6-speed Manual
DSG 6-speed Automatic Tiptronic
*Eos Lux *
2.0L, 200hp, 4 cylinder Turbo DSG 6-speed Automatic Tiptronic
*Eos VR6 *
3.2L, 250hp, 6 cylinder DSG 6-speed Automatic Tiptronic


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (GTIR6)*

Cliffnotes on what this means and if its actually confirmed? ty


----------



## GTIR6 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (Siriusly)*

it means that the current "packages" are being remaned. and yes it is official


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Are any of these going to be badged ? or just used is sales material ?
Per my understanding, Currently 
badges are "None", for Base cars, "2.0T" for non base with 2.0T and , and "3.2" )


----------



## GTIR6 (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (ialonso)*

I dont think there will be any badges for trim levels


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: (GTIR6)*

Any word if we can expect to see up-to-date navigation headunits?


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

Any changes other than their names on paper?


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (GTIR6)*

If I had to guess based on the names, I'd say
*Eos Komfort* = 2.0T
*Eos Turbo* = 2.0T + Sport package
*Eos Lux * = 2.0T + Luxury package
Is that right? Is there still going to be a "base" trim level?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (GTIR6)*

I was just going to post this up, got released yesterday on my day off. I'll put up the info I see that are changes from the 2007. Ask me any questions.....
*Eos Turbo* (like the Eos base)
2.0L, 200hp, 4 cylinder Turbo 6-speed Manual
DSG 6-speed Automatic Tiptronic
*Eos Komfort* (like the Eos 2.0T base)
2.0L, 200hp, 4 cylinder Turbo 
6-speed Manual or
DSG 6-speed Automatic Tiptronic
*Eos Lux * (like Eos 2.0T Luxury Pkg)
2.0L, 200hp, 4 cylinder Turbo DSG 6-speed Automatic Tiptronic
*Eos VR6 * (like 3.2 Sport)
3.2L, 250hp, 6 cylinder DSG 6-speed Automatic Tiptronic
There will be no more 2.0T Sport Pkg., nor anymore 3.2 Luxury Pkg. 
Changes to options:
AFS Bi-Xenon Headlights - optional on VR6 only, stand alone option.
Automatic Headlights w/ Coming Home - standard on Lux and VR6.
Park Distance Control - standard on Lux and VR6
Rain Sensing Wipers - standard on Lux and VR6
Heated Washer Nozzles - standard on Komfort, Lux, and VR6
16" 'Adelaide' wheels - standard on Turbo and Komfort
17" 'Le Mans' wheels - optional on Komfort 
17" 'Sienna' wheels - standard on Lux
18" 'Chicago' wheels - standard on VR6








Climatic - standard on Turbo
Climatronic - standard Komfort, Lux, and VR6
Multi Function Trip Computer (MFD) - standard on Komfort, Lux, and VR6
Self Dimming Rear View Mirror - standard on Lux and VR6
Metallic-look Synthetic Interior Trim - standard on Turbo and Komfort
Genuine Walnut Interior Trim - standard on Lux
Full Brushed Aluminum Interior Trim - standard on VR6
Single Disc Radio - standard on Turbo and Komfort
6 Disc Radio w/ Sirius - optional on Komfort, standard on Lux and VR6
Navigation Radio - optional on Lux and VR6
Dynaudio - optional on Lux and VR6
iPod Adaptor - optional on all
8-way Manual Comfort front seats - standard on Turbo
12-way Power Comfort Driver Seat, Manual Passenger (Leatherette) - standard on Komfort 
Dual 12-way Power Comfort Seats (Leatherette) - standard on Lux
Dual 12-way Power Sport Seats (Leather) - standard on VR6
Power 'Easy Entry' on both front seats (Leather) - standard on Lux and VR6
Sport Suspension (stiffer shocks and larger stabilizer bar) - standard on VR6
Heatable Front Seats - optional on Turbo, standard on Komfort, Lux, and VR6
Homelink - standard on VR6
edit ** Just an escape clause, all this information is early preliminary info, and with 4+ months to go, changes may and most likely will occur. Please keep that in mind when reading this thread. **

edit - added wheel pics


_Modified by TURBO PAUL at 4:06 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: (ialonso)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ialonso* »_Are any of these going to be badged ? or just used is sales material ?
Per my understanding, Currently 
badges are "None", for Base cars, "2.0T" for non base with 2.0T and , and "3.2" )

Base cars also have "2.0T" on the back-- at least mine does.
It is a Base by the VIN coding, but has the badge 2.0T
I asked Turbo Paul about it since it initially _seemed_ to have the wrong tag, and whether the Base should have the "2.0 FSI" badge.
He said no, that in the US they didn't have that badge at all-- that is for other markets that offer _lower_ engine levels. He told me that he thought all of the US models get the "2.0T" badge.
This would be reasonable, because both the Base and 2.0T-trim levels have the 2.0 TFSI engine, *exactly the same engine*, with one set of specs (although they describe it slightly differently in the marketing descriptions, as if the higher trim level has _more_







)
MY Eos has _plenty_ of pep, and I'm sure that the re-tuned ones are even better
William
_wow I seem to have invoked *Turbo Paul* by beginning a post mentioning him







My comments apply to the current 2007 Eos and not the newer ones I guess._


_Modified by kghia at 6:13 PM 4-5-2007_


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_ I'll put up the info I see that are changes from the 2007. Ask me any questions.....


Does the 3.2 still have power folding exterior mirrors?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (TURBO PAUL)*

Interesting
I thought they were selling more 2.0T Sport than Luxury, is that not the case, or they trying to push 2.0T Sport buyers into the more expensive 3.2. But would that make sense if the 3.2 loaded pushes up against the base BMW..
-Mark


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_I was just going to post this up, got released yesterday on my day off. I'll put up the info I see that are changes from the 2007. Ask me any questions.....


so Paul, let me get this striaght...
The 2.0T, the one above the base 2.0, is now the Komfort model...
So the Komfort model still can't get Nav, AFS headlights, PDC, Dynaudio, aluminum interior, , effing Homelink.... etc.. alot fo the optionsmany os us wanted to ad to the 2.oT is still out of reach a-la-cart unless we get the lux model at least....
tha blows!! ;(


----------



## kghia (Nov 16, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
So the Komfort model still can't get Nav, AFS headlights, PDC, Dynaudio, aluminum interior, , effing Homelink.... etc.. alot fo the optionsmany os us wanted to ad to the 2.oT is still out of reach a-la-cart unless we get the lux model at least....
tha blows!! ;(

Tell me about it! That means no options unless you have leather seats.
It means that people who LIKE to shift will be stuck with no options.
I don't know *why* they don't offer PDC in the lower models here.






















And, yeah, I *know* I could buy an aftermarket stereo and save money, but it wouldn't have all the extra factory installed speakers etc.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif They should really offer options a la carte all around, as long as you are willing to wait, like the Europeans.








William


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

Boy am I glad I got the sport package now. If I would have had to buy the V6, I might have ended up buying something else. I guess I'll just have to keep this one until either it dies or I do...... 

Andy


----------



## flubber (Sep 12, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_I was just going to post this up, got released yesterday on my day off. I'll put up the info I see that are changes from the 2007. Ask me any questions.....


Thanks, Paul; those are some significant changes. It's disappointing there won't be a 2.0T sport anymore.
I don't see the paddle shifters mentioned; do they still only come with the sport option, meaning they're only available on the VR6 in 2008?


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (TURBO PAUL)*

First, I left out an important part of this post, and that is this:
** Just an escape clause, all this information is early preliminary info, and with 4+ months to go, changes may and most likely will occur. Please keep that in mind when reading this thread. **
Added to my above post too.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
Does the 3.2 still have power folding exterior mirrors? 

Yes, standard. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Interesting
I thought they were selling more 2.0T Sport than Luxury, is that not the case, or they trying to push 2.0T Sport buyers into the more expensive 3.2. But would that make sense if the 3.2 loaded pushes up against the base BMW..
-Mark 

I am also surprised. They are doing the same thing to the Eos' big brother Passat, eliminating the 2.0T Sport Pkg, which has been popular on both cars......


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (archiea)*


_Quote, originally posted by *archiea* »_
so Paul, let me get this striaght...
The 2.0T, the one above the base 2.0, is now the Komfort model...
So the Komfort model still can't get Nav, AFS headlights, PDC, Dynaudio, aluminum interior, , effing Homelink.... etc.. alot fo the optionsmany os us wanted to ad to the 2.oT is still out of reach a-la-cart unless we get the lux model at least....
tha blows!! ;(

Yup......


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (flubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *flubber* »_
Thanks, Paul; those are some significant changes. It's disappointing there won't be a 2.0T sport anymore.
I don't see the paddle shifters mentioned; do they still only come with the sport option, meaning they're only available on the VR6 in 2008?

Didn't mention things that didn't change, since I type slow and that list took 40 minutes to compile.....
Yes, Paddle Shifters are only available on the VR6, and standard now on the VR6, since the Sport equipment is now standard on the VR6.


----------



## ChicagoVW (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (cb391)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cb391* »_Boy am I glad I got the sport package now. If I would have had to buy the V6, I might have ended up buying something else. I guess I'll just have to keep this one until either it dies or I do...... 

Andy


Me too! I also think that might help 2007 Sport Package owner's cars hold their value better, since in order to get the same stuff we've got someone in 2008 will have to buy the VR6. It just doesn't seem right to me.
Alex


----------



## irbrenda (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (TURBO PAUL)*

Hi, Paul
Any word on red or teak interiors for 2008? That made me hold up ordering at this point.
Thanks. Have a good holiday.


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (irbrenda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *irbrenda* »_Hi, Paul
Any word on red or teak interiors for 2008? That made me hold up ordering at this point.
Thanks. Have a good holiday.









Hi Boni!
No red, teak or sienna interiors for the Eos showing on our preliminary sheets. The combos that they show are this:
Black Uni - Titan Black or Cornsilk Beige
Candy White - Titan Black or Cornsilk Beige
Eismeer Blue- Titan Black or Cornsilk Beige
Island Gray - Titan Black or Cornsilk Beige
Paprika Red - Titan Black or Cornsilk Beige
Silver Essence - Titan Black or Moonrock Gray
Thunder Blue - Moonrock Gray or Cornsilk Beige

And you have a great holiday, too, Boni. Say 'Hi' to your family for me.


----------



## Siriusly (Feb 1, 2007)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (TURBO PAUL)*

Hmm...So a fully loaded 3.2 sport isnt much different than a VR6, correct?


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (Siriusly)*

Headlamp Washers.... 
BTW no sign of factory fitted Bluetooth... ?
-M


----------



## WolfsburgerMitFries (Jul 4, 2005)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_BTW no sign of factory fitted Bluetooth... ?
-M


That question is directly related to navaigation headunit question I posted [with the picture] above. The new headunit has Bluetooth, touchscreen interface, SD card support...which is another feature I really want, forget about dragging an ipod around or some ipod and a tangle of wire taking up space in a car with limited storage areas, its much easier to deal with an SD card than a silly ipod. Plus the update navigation headunit supports MP3 CDs which the current navigation headunit does not. 
Its time Volkswagen makes that telephone button on the steering wheel functional, and offers 2008 models with up-to-date technology, and not 2003 technology.
I got this high speed 2GB SD card at Wal-mart online for less than $30. That's a lot cheaper than an ipod, and the size is much more convenient. This is the future of music in your car...no question about it. 












_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:53 AM 4-7-2007_


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (WolfsburgerMitFries)*

I'm not sure that unit is available in any market yet...


----------



## slitko (Mar 26, 2007)

We just got factory fitted bluetooth in Australia. I am having it installed in the Passat next week when I take it for its first service. I am also adding it to my EOS


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (slitko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slitko* »_We just got factory fitted bluetooth in Australia. I am having it installed in the Passat next week when I take it for its first service. I am also adding it to my EOS









I think you will find that is Dealer fit and not factory fit. It is however approved by VW. I believe it is an approved aftermarket kit that the dealer fits. I could however be wrong








The link is here -
http://www.volkswagen.com.au/pdf/Bluetooth.pdf


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_Headlamp Washers.... 
BTW no sign of factory fitted Bluetooth... ?
-M

No sign of Bluetooth, not happening yet. And the Navi is the same as the current unit.


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (TURBO PAUL)*

TP 
Just for grin.. Do you remember seeing bluetooth as on option on the early spec sheets (May 2006) for the EOS or am I imagining it...
-M


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (mark_d_drake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mark_d_drake* »_TP 
Just for grin.. Do you remember seeing bluetooth as on option on the early spec sheets (May 2006) for the EOS or am I imagining it...
-M

I have to say no, but then that doesn't mean much, I'm lucky if I can remember what I had for lunch yesterday.......


----------



## ElkhornVDub (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (TURBO PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TURBO PAUL* »_
I have to say no, but then that doesn't mean much, I'm lucky if I can remember what I had for lunch yesterday.......









Euro spec's are often leaked on the 'Tex, so you might have seen those, or the spec's off the UK site. The GSM bluetooth would have made more people upset (at the incompatibility) than made people happy, so the Motorola kit has been offered ever since. 
We might see an updated NAV system in the Tiguan, when it gets here...


----------



## slitko (Mar 26, 2007)

Sydeos 
How long you been waiting for your EOS? I have been told 6 months for
2.0 FSI with DSG
Satnav
Individual package
Xenon Headlights


----------



## mark_d_drake (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (ElkhornVDub)*

No, it wasn't on the Tex. I seem to remember going into a one of the local dealers ( and I know it wasn't Boardwalk, and they showed be a spec sheet dated May 2006 which showed a factory bluetooth for $199..


----------



## TURBO PAUL (Mar 20, 2002)

*2008 Wheels*

Here are the wheel pics....


----------



## sydeos (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: (slitko)*

Ordered - 22/12/06
Built - 16/4/07
Due in Sydney - 12/05/07
Delivery - ?
Got to confirm woth my dearler this week.


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Wheels (TURBO PAUL)*

sienna is nice, Chicargo is _tyte_ !!! it really gives it a concept car look!!!


----------



## archiea (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (ChicagoVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChicagoVW* »_Me too! I also think that might help 2007 Sport Package owner's cars hold their value better, since in order to get the same stuff we've got someone in 2008 will have to buy the VR6. It just doesn't seem right to me.
Alex

I thik the 2007 sport didn;t do to well in the states because us Yanks have too big a butt!!!









actually I guess that a 4 banger turbo isn;t seen as "sport" or "fast" here in the states.... Too bad. 
I think the Komfort should come with the paddle as an option with the DSG. Period.. 


_Modified by mark_d_drake at 4:48 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## justme97 (May 23, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Wheels (TURBO PAUL)*

If one ordered a 2.0t sport from the factory now would it still be subject to the terms of the 2007 model year?


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: 2008 Wheels (justme97)*

You get a VW when the gettin' is good (from half a year to year-and-a-half in). Wait a bit for them to catch small start-up issues... from there you can hold out for certain things, but overall they seem to just get decontented (possibly with a jack or no change in price) and you most often lose items by waiting...


----------



## Grafixx101 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: 2008 Eos trim changes (WolfsburgerMitFries)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfsburgerMitFries* »_
That question is directly related to navaigation headunit question I posted [with the picture] above. The new headunit has Bluetooth, touchscreen interface, SD card support...which is another feature I really want, forget about dragging an ipod around or some ipod and a tangle of wire taking up space in a car with limited storage areas, its much easier to deal with an SD card than a silly ipod. Plus the update navigation headunit supports MP3 CDs which the current navigation headunit does not. 
Its time Volkswagen makes that telephone button on the steering wheel functional, and offers 2008 models with up-to-date technology, and not 2003 technology.
I got this high speed 2GB SD card at Wal-mart online for less than $30. That's a lot cheaper than an ipod, and the size is much more convenient. This is the future of music in your car...no question about it. 








_Modified by WolfsburgerMitFries at 12:53 AM 4-7-2007_

Well said, but I actually do like my iPod in the car (but understand your comments about convenience using an SD card). I currently have the nav' unit and are quite displeased with how old the technology seems. I had a Magellan nav' in my Civic and am actually missing it. The new touch-screen would be so much easier to use and I'm assuming the new Tiguan would be using it? I want to upgrade!


----------

